

Colorado Supreme Court: Employers can fire for off-duty pot use - jhartmann
http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_28315953/high-water-closes-chatfield-state-park-boat-ramps?source=infinite

======
damm
Bad link given.

[http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_28315256/colorado-
supreme-...](http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_28315256/colorado-supreme-
court-affirms-lower-court-rulings-medical)

------
yellowapple
Wrong link; I'm taken to something about Chatfield State Park instead.

------
detaro
wrong link?

